# Is raw appropriate in this case?



## itchydog (Nov 20, 2010)

My 6 yr old, 10 lb. Brussel's Griffon has been on the Hill's Prescription Kibble for skin allergy for about a year buying from her vet and itching is no better -can't sleep. Is also on 4mg chlorphentramine twice a day. This last batch of dog food is a different color and appears to be causing her to urinate very frequently. I don't want to keep her on it and would like to have her eating better quality, don't want to buy the brands from vet anymore either. She also takes Butler Omega Tri-V Liquid, knee issues. Is the raw best done with chicken or is it possible for her to be on a salmon diet? Is it available commercially or would I need to prepare it with a recipe? Any suggestions are very appreciated.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Raw diet would definitely be better for your dog, hands down. Dogs with allergies to chicken can eat raw chicken without issue 99.9% of the time. What I suggest you do is read through the link in my sig below and come back with any and all specific questions. The article I wrote will go over how to switch a dog to raw which takes time and patience. But if you get through it the results will be astounding and you or your dog couldn't be happier.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Hill's... *shudder* *shudder*
Yes, definitely, I believe raw is the best option for skin allergies, as can many people attest to as well. 
My Popi has had a minor ongoing allergy which I was told by my vet "might" be a flea allergy, but throughout all the kibbles and flea treatments, it's only now getting better since I started on raw.
I suppose chicken is a great way to start, seems as if most people on here (including me) have started raw with chicken. Chicken is also very affordable compared with beef or other meats.
It can also be said that dogs on kibble will drink A LOT more water than dogs on raw, so that could explain that problem. I have also noticed in my dogs that higher protein kibbles contributed to more thirst for some reason, but I cannot say for sure if this is true for all dogs.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Oh and about your last question, it's as easy as buying a chicken back from your grocery store, taking out the kidneys, maybe trimming a bit of fat, and then handing it to your dog. The guideline for the amount fed is supposed to be 2-3% of their body weight. But to start out that's pretty much it.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

If the script kibble hasn't helped after a year I am guessing this isn't a food allergy. 

Raw would provide the very best nutrition and might help whatever allergies your dog does have. The high fat content supports skin health too.

I would treating this as an environmental allergy problem, using as few chemicals as possible, vacuuming often, rinsing her often to remove allergens and wiping feet after being outside.


----------



## Caligirl (Nov 8, 2010)

3Musketeers said:


> Oh and about your last question, it's as easy as buying a chicken back from your grocery store, taking out the kidneys, maybe trimming a bit of fat, and then handing it to your dog. The guideline for the amount fed is supposed to be 2-3% of their body weight. But to start out that's pretty much it.


I am guessing the kidneys are the deep red organ-ish looking parts? Is it bad if I haven't removed them? yikes. :redface:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Caligirl said:


> I am guessing the kidneys are the deep red organ-ish looking parts? Is it bad if I haven't removed them? yikes. :redface:


As long as your dog seems to handle them just fine don't panic!


----------



## Caligirl (Nov 8, 2010)

danemama08 said:


> As long as your dog seems to handle them just fine don't panic!


Great! I didn't know I should remove them and my dog hasn't had any problems with them at all. 

Can I ask why would you remove them? I would think they would qualify as a little bit organ meat? Am I showing my noobiness?


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

The only reason I stated that is because some dogs might get diarrhea from too many organs at first. Mine did fine on it, I also didn't know this, but since they did fine I leave them in. I too am a noob in that sense xD.

It's just that I've seen plenty of posts here about people's dogs having "cannonbutt" and in most of those cases they have been feeding too many organs, too much fat, or not enough bone .


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Okay Here are the ingredients

Dried Potato Product, Hydrolyzed Chicken Liver, Potato Starch, Soybean Oil (preserved with BHA, propyl gallate and citric acid), Hydrolyzed Chicken, Powdered Cellulose, Calcium Sulfate, Dicalcium Phosphate, Glyceryl Monostearate, Iodized Salt, Choline Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Niacin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), Calcium Carbonate, Potassium Chloride, minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), DL-Methionine, Taurine, preserved with Mixed Tocopherols & Citric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract.

The dog may not even be reacting to chicken. It could be potatoes, soy bean..all those disguisting preservatives that knock the system down to the point where it reacts to anything.

Personally I believe raw is best for any case, especially yours. My dog is allergic to chicken in kibble but he can eat it raw perfectly fine. My dogs "allergies" have almost completly vanished since he was put on raw.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Hydrolyzed protein - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Okay, I don't understand 90% of that article, but it really doesn't sound like something that belongs in dog food, and it definitely doesn't sound like a good protein source to be the two ONLY protein sources.


----------



## Caligirl (Nov 8, 2010)

3Musketeers said:


> The only reason I stated that is because some dogs might get diarrhea from too many organs at first. Mine did fine on it, I also didn't know this, but since they did fine I leave them in. I too am a noob in that sense xD.
> 
> It's just that I've seen plenty of posts here about people's dogs having "cannonbutt" and in most of those cases they have been feeding too many organs, too much fat, or not enough bone .


Got it! I didn't know either, but haven't had that problem luckily! Thanks!


----------



## itchydog (Nov 20, 2010)

*k9 capture_16 is that the Hills ingred?..raw chix a must?*

Thank you everyone, I really appreciate the quick responses! Raw is definitely the way to go....
K9 capture_16, is that the Hill's vet script kibble for skin allergy that you listed? If so, no wonder its not making her any better. I know all the instruction sites say to start with chicken but for some reason I thought I had read salmon was a totally non-allergenic protein. Is it possible to start her on the salmon instead?


----------



## k9capture_16 (Aug 23, 2010)

Oh Dear...yes thats an allergy one I listed. Lincoln is allergic to salmon. Every time I feed it he breaks out in rashes. Start with chicken...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Caligirl said:


> Great! I didn't know I should remove them and my dog hasn't had any problems with them at all.
> 
> Can I ask why would you remove them? I would think they would qualify as a little bit organ meat? Am I showing my noobiness?


my two were the ones who didn't adapt easily. the advice i got was to take excess everything off the back, which included the organs, excess fat and skin.

worked like a charm and now my dogs are real dogs eating real dog food LOL


----------



## candiceb (Jan 22, 2010)

itchydog said:


> I know all the instruction sites say to start with chicken but for some reason I thought I had read salmon was a totally non-allergenic protein. Is it possible to start her on the salmon instead?


I hadn't read that. I think dogs can develop allergies to any protein, I don't think there's any one that is "immune". Definitely start with chicken. Make sure it's unenhanced (less than 100 mg of sodium), and I'd remove the skin and extra fat to start. I left the organs on when I started out and didn't experience any problems from that. Actually my dogs have never reacted to the organs, even when I started them on liver and beef kidney as an addition to their normal food. 

Also, remember raw feeding is all about variety. It's not like kibble, you don't just stick with a "chicken" formula or a "salmon" formula forever. Ultimately you want your dog to get a variety of red meats, poultry, fish, different organs, whatever you can get your hands on. Personally I wouldn't let one meat type dominate more than 50% of the diet. And salmon is fine, but sardines actually have a higher content of Omega 3 ounce for ounce, and with sardines you don't have to worry about "salmon poisoning" (and by the way, that only applies to salmon from the Pacific northwest). Herring, anchovies, and mackerel are also good fish to feed. 

My Dachshund had all sorts of nasty skin problems (suspected flea allergy, chronic staph infections, sores and scabs all over) that have since subsided on raw food. I never did the prescription diet, but we did everything else from Purina to Taste of the Wild (a grain-free kibble), to the dehydrated raw food The Honest Kitchen. Prey Model Raw has been the only method that's been truly successful for him. I wish more people could read and understand the ingredients lists on those horrible Rx diets. 

Anyway, good luck, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Isn't there also a parasite or a bacteria, something complicated along those lines that is found on Salmon and can make dogs very sick? Not sure how you get rid of it or what it is exactly. Lol, someone should clarify.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Salmon poisoning disease - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Right about the allergy thing. First kibble companies touted chicken for allergic dogs, then lamb and now fish. You can be allergic to anything, one good reason to feed simple raw. Going through every kibble looking for no fish or grain for Artie was super fun.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I also, like everyone above, recommend starting with chicken. My coworker has a brussels griffon (very allergic dogs) and I convinced her to switch to raw (a premade type, more BARF than PMR, she wasn't up for the whole organ/bone thing). His whole life vets, even nutritionists, have told her that he is allergic to chicken. Well, guess what? No itching from the raw chicken. I also have a dog who was supposedly allergic to chicken while she was on kibble, but she gets raw chicken in her rotation a few times a week and we never have a problem. Try it... the ingredients in the Hills are going to make him itchier than anything else. 

If he is still itching on the raw chicken, I would say 99.9% chance is that he has enviornmental allergies. Without trying to get off topic, a great treatment for that is Herbsmiths Clear AlerQui (chinese herbs). The only reason I add that in is because my coworkers griffon also has seasonal enviornmental allergies, so she uses that to help when he gets flare ups.


----------

